# Pink Eye...with no pain, itchiness, or discharge?



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Yesterday morning I noticed my eyes started to get reddish areas, as if they were irritated. I didn't put my contacts in and it seemed to get a little worse (more irritated looking & a little discomfort) throughout the day. I had pink eye last year while working in childcare, so I expected it to be painful by night time, and wake up with crusty eyes....but I didn't. The redness is still just there...and it hasn't gotten worse.

It's possibly a bacterial pink eye and not viral, since I've been bad about taking my contacts out. Anyway, has anyone else had something like this? Do I need to go to the doctor or does it just clear up?

Thanks


----------



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

Sometimes when I get pink eye, it doesn't itch.

I've had luck with just using Similasan homeopathic pink eye solution. Worth a try. You can get it at Shop Rite.


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

I just got over something similar. I did end up going to the dr and getting antibiotic drops after about a week because I wasn't sure if it was pink eye or not due to the lack of itching and crusting. She wasn't sure either, just said it was an infection of some type. Whatever it was, it's cleared up now.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

It's definitely getting better, not worse. If it's still lingering a bit, I'm thinking I should probably go to the doctor and get some drops, just to make sure it gets cleared up entirely. ...but I'm afraid they'll be like "why did you come if it's getting better?"


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Pink eye will generally clear up on it's own within a few days. Except mine.







I had bacterial pink eye and it was awful.









But if it's clearing up, then you probably could skip the Doc visit.


----------

